# 75 gallon DIY background thingy.. small update 2/13



## Imzadi

I think the structure on the left looks great. Not really sure about the one on the right. It seems a little oppressive? The Driftwood looks a little bit out of place but maybe would look better once you have gravel in there.


----------



## fish jihad

Thank you imzadi. The original plan was to put alarge cypress stump where the driftwood is now located. However, i dont think i have the paint skills to do a realistic diy stryfoam cypress. Im hoping the plants around the driftwood will make it appear more natural. But im willing to try other pieces out. 
I have mixed feelings about the piece on the right. It will work, but when you have a large piece of styrofoam and a dremel, you can make anything. Thats the problem, too many choices... i had paralysis by analysis and had to move forward.


----------



## someoldguy

Don't know about the driftwood , at least that piece . Maybe instead of the wood , what about some taller plants near the back of the tank to fill the rear of the void between the 2 foam pieces , something like vallisinera , or possibly an amazon sword , if there's room . Nice score on the foam plus kudos for having the presence of mind to realize the possibility of making something from them .
Should look great once it's filled ,planted and aged a while.


----------



## fish jihad

Thanks old guy. Thats two votes against the driftwood. I shall replace it with something else. I still have massive pieces of styrofoam left over. Just enough drylock to do an additional piece. I like your idea on the swords. But some kind of hardscape needs to be back there, if feels imcomplete leaving all that glass on the back wide open


----------



## someoldguy

Nothing wrong with a piece of driftwood , just not that piece , it gets lost . There's guys on this forum who have done foam tree stumps and driftwood using a technique similar to what you've used . Try a search on 'foam driftwood' 
for what's been done before . Maybe it'll work for you .


----------



## fish jihad

thanks old dude. I have scoured the entire net for examples and seen many diy cypress. 

Im already making another piece of foam hardscape, kind of an extension of the left side. I removed the piece on the right side. I should have a rough carving done by tommorow, and ill post pics for feedback. 

Anyone have other ideas? now is the time while i have my sawzall, dremel and foam blocks out. I dont have alot of drylock left, so i gotta make this next draft count.


----------



## Imzadi

Can you move the piece on the right to the back right corner and see what it looks like? I have a feeling it might look better if you had the entire back of the tank looking like a rock wall, either that or just take the piece on the right out. As it is, the scape seems like two different tanks almost.


----------



## alcimedes

Completely agree with Imzadi.


----------



## AquaNorth

I like the cave like structure on the left hand side of the picture, the column like structure on the right side does not work in my opinion. I would add some of the rock work you made in the front of the cave to the right side and plant heavily.


----------



## tomfromstlouis

I like the job you did on both structures. They look interesting and natural, not an easy combination. I agree that the one on the right is too forward and in your face. The fix might be as easy as lopping off the rear 4-6" or so parallel to the tank back and pushing it against the back wall. The top of it seems to be blocking the spray bar, which is a separate issue. Also, where are you going to put the intakes?

The overhangs which give the cave-like feel will block light; the only place to grow higher light plants will be where you show the driftwood. I kind of like the sword idea, mainly because a big healthy sword is an awesome thing. Not sure how it will look with the cave feeling though...

Not sure how or if driftwood fits this composition. I kind of see this as a small niche with cave and I envision an uncluttered look to keep things from getting too dark.

Just a few thoughts...


----------



## fish jihad

Hey tom. 
The right side piece has been pulled out and am now 3/4 through with a different rock formation for the right side. It starts where the left side stops and slowly angles down, like a slope but with rocky outcrops. 
The intakes is buried behind the back left corner. There is a large hole in the structure to allow water to the intake, its difficult to see because i painted the hole black. 
I am aware im blocking alot of light with the over hang. I was willing to sacrifice plants for interesting hard scape. Truth be told my growing abilities are amatuer, hoping to get better with this 75 gallon.
In my new design nothing will block the spray bar. And i did try doing what you said and slide the right piece to the back glass ( after shaving down the backside). It still didnt look right so i scrapped it. My phone is on the fritz so i cant post pics now. But in a few hours i will snap a few of the new design ( still a rough draft)


----------



## fish jihad

Here is the rough draft of the new layout






















That piece floating is midair is a little misaligned, but im seriously considering keeping it in midair. The idea is there is structure behind this little slice of river, and that piece hints at it. Looks unnatural? Probably, but the right side looks incomplete without something up there. If anyone has an alternative, im all ears. Also, there is a tiny pillar under the piece on the front right side, thats just so it stays upright, ill take it out after the glue goes on


----------



## Diana

You are making a cave, underground lake concept. 

No driftwood. 
Plants only at the mouth of the cave, and not too lush even there. Overhanging plants (house plants) from outside hanging over the opening in the roof of the cave.

Stock with Blind Cave Tetras.


----------



## HSA1255

Your back ground thingy is incredible! Can not wait to see how it this tank progresses.


----------



## burr740

Oh man this is really looking sweet


----------



## knm<><

I like the progression of the background, subscribing. Good luck with the rest of the build. I'm looking forward to following this to completion.


----------



## fish jihad

Diana. You and I are on the same page. Ive been poking around for plants i set on the edges and let their roots hang in. Been looking through tons of paludarium threads. Ive also been looking up terrestrial mosses to attach to my faux rocks. Land mosses are difficult to keep indoors due to low humidity. So i have a choice. Moss only and use my glass tops or house plants with no glass tops. Im leaning bouse plant.
Thanks Bur and KNM. Tommorow i do some more tweaking on that right side. Monday is paint day. Tuesday will hopefully be substrate day
I also have an interesting piece i will get pics of soon. Its a fossillized snail i found deep in a cliff side. I was climbing out and the rock ledge gave way revealing the fossill. It was 80% encased in stone so i dremeled around it. Crazy looking snail.. probably million years old or better. Thinking about how to safely get it in mu take. Probably expoxy. Dunno


----------



## PhysicsDude55

Very interesting! I like what you've done with the styrofoam. I completely agree that the standard foam background that sticks out about 4" from the back looks too uniform, its my biggest regret on my DIY background that I didn't make it more dynamic.

That cave thing looks really cool. How are you planning on lighting the tank?

Looks good, can't wait to see what it looks like when its done.


----------



## fish jihad

Update:

wanted something midground to break line of sight to the back. This is mainly for the fish in case they get territorial. 











The new midground also reinforces the idea the "river" has cut channels in the bedrock. This significantly reduces available planting area. which is what i want, in this kind of scape I just cant see a ton of plants. 












Final side shot shows better how the channels will flow. The piece in the right front ( the one that wraps around the front to side corner) has to be there. Its where Im going to hide my powerhead. The flow should shoot straight down those channels.











As usual im open to suggestions. At this point i have a real problem. The focal point is is an asterik in black magic marker on the back glass. 9" in from the right side and 6" high. Its just above the ledge. I have NO IDEA what im going to put there. none.


Edit: Physics dude. I have a 48" finnex planted plus. Im gonna slap it dead center of the top. Which puts it just in front of those top rock ledges. It has 120 degree lenses so i can still get decent light in the nooks and crannies. I may add my 2 bulb T5HO if I see the plants suffering. Which is another thing, the only thing I know I want so far is Marsilea minuta. Perhaps some Vals in that back right corner. Other than that, I got nothing on plants. Im extremely concerned about mixing plants of different leaf textures and structure. Ie.. no feather dusters with swords.. doesnt look right


----------



## Imzadi

That looks much better! Only thing I would do is move that rock in the front right to the back. Having something large in the front of the tank looks awkward.


----------



## fish jihad

Imzadi I did want to move that rock back but couldnt figure out how to shape it to fit the rest of the scape. But I will keep staring until I come up with something.
Thank you and everyone else who has contributed so far. I think it has made the scape better.


----------



## Imzadi

I think you just need something to fill up that corner a little bit more. Something a little taller and not real flat.


----------



## fish jihad

I get it. im going to put some tall plants in that corner. But i did some more carving anyone. Guess folks can vote on which they like


----------



## knm<><

The new one is better, it has a little more character to it.


----------



## someoldguy

Your right side looks a whole lot better . A lot of philodendrons and pothos will root eagerly in tanks and send roots all over the place .


----------



## fish jihad

Ok fellow aquarium addicts, today is final paint job and glue the whole thing into the tank. If anyone thinks something should be moved or changed let me know. Thanks


----------



## knm<><

Looking forward to the pictures!


----------



## Raymond S.

I like the version you have now over the first one.
I live near a Hydro-Electric lake made by daming up a river and rocks do have trees growing on/around them, but not usually Cypress. Cypress most often lives where they never have seen rocks. Sure exceptions occur and Cypress grows on a point at the bottom of one of the Dams near me. It just presents an odd combo that's all.
Will this have a glass top ? This is a picture of some regular baby tears growing on a internal tank/filter wall top. The top is 3/4" below the top of the tank and the glass top flattens out the top of the plants. But their roots dangle in the water along/w the bottom portion of them. Don't know how hard it would be for them to cling to the foam in order to root but the roots hanging down around the perimeter of the rock top would likely look good. Provide a hide spot for fish fry till they exceeded 1/4" also.








Under water shot of that same wall.








The plant was just draped across the top of the wall that almost goes parallel to the bottom of the picture.
This was under construction. Same problem/w my experiment. Deco is too flat. Needs to be more 3D.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/picture.php?albumid=14281&pictureid=43337


----------



## fish jihad

Raymond. 
Im leaning toward open top simply because I really want to get some plants on top of my rocks (top of the left side cave). The waterline will be 1" below the top of the rock however so the roots would have to work extra hard to get there. BUT.. .the back side of the rock top has a deep valley (2.5" deep) so there will be water flowing back there. 
I was planning on putting some substrate in that valley, planting it and putting my T5HO about 1-2 foot above those "terrestrial" plants. My finnex will be sitting on the tank top, so it wouldnt help anything i have growing out of the tank. And yes, i agree some roots hanging over the edges would be nice. what im hoping is the fry swim into the valley across the back of the rock for a safe place. But im still working on some way to give them cover in case they dont find that spot.


----------



## fish jihad

Paint job done. I ran out of drylock about 75% through. So I had to make some artistic compromises, but I think it come out ok.





















Tommorow I was the substrate. The stuff on top is special kitty litter, 100% clay. The stuff on bottom is river gravel I harvested. Im gonna lightly sprinkle the river gravel wherever the channels turn. Goal is to give the appearance the current has washed them out there.


----------



## Dead2fall

This is awesome. I'm extremely jealous.


----------



## PhysicsDude55

Looks really good! I think your finished product achieves a really good balance of looking natural and well thought out. Should look really good once its up and running.


----------



## Imzadi

Pictures aren't showing for me


----------



## fish jihad

Sorry Izmadi, im not sure why they arent showing 


I got the dirt in the tank and the plants are on order. Monday or tuesday I should have them and Ill post more pics


----------



## knm<><

I can see all of your pictures just fine. The problem must be on Imzadi's end

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## cjipping

Your backgrounds look great. Any updates?


----------



## Freemananana

This is slick! I would just worry that the over hanging structures will block out the light. Keep that in mind when it comes to planting.


----------



## jas1313

I really like it, u did a great job. I would kinda like to see a submersible blue led on the ceiling of the cave on the left side...that would be cool.
I like it so much I may borrow the idea if ya don't mind. I just scored a 120gal tank for free! It will be an upgrade for my cichlids.


----------



## fish jihad

Thanks for the recent responses guys, some minor updates:











Substrate and plants are in. Im cycling the tank. Still thinking about what kind of background I want on the back glass.

Sadly, the left side cave structure popped right off the bottom glass. I had a fair amount of silicone on the bottom. I also had a bead all along the back edges. But there is so much bouyancy with that large a piece the silicon couldnt hold it. So for now its wedged in there with other pieces of styrofoam.

A little later im gonna plant some stuff on top of the cave and let the roots come over the edge and hang in the water a little bit.


----------



## knm<><

It looks even better with the substrate in. I can't wait to see it once the plants fill in!


----------



## Freemananana

Dang! I was hoping you had a solution for the buoyancy. I am having the same issue. Good luck keeping it down! It does look spectacular. I would seriously consider some water proof LEDs inside the cave. Just something to illuminate it. I'd stick to the cooler end of the spectrum.


----------



## zachxbass

+1 on the led in the cave. Looks great so far!


----------



## fish jihad

Seems you guys really want an LED in the cave. I will get one for giggles and see what it looks like.
But it wont be that exciting, the cave isnt nearly as dark as the image suggests. I can see to the back of it with no problem. I would describe it as partially shaded. In my head, i think an LED would be sweet if the cave were dark and the light provided ambient light. But leds are typically really bright.
More to the point i still gotta save up for some purigen, fish and a water change pump. The list never ends lol


----------



## Ben125

That cave is so sweet. It looks so real.


----------



## Witticaster

That looks incredible! Amazing work and it's fascinating to read about all the little touches you're adding, like the stones to suggest 'current'. Good luck with it.


----------



## J2fast

updates???


----------

